# Who makes a good new butted steel fixed frame...?



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2012)

any recommendations?

Not interested in converting something originally intended for geared use btw.

(currently rising plain gauge Charge Plug)


----------



## Profpointy (3 Apr 2012)

Condor tempo is nice - i'm v pleased with mine at any rate. I understand the frame is some columbus chrome-moly stuff, doubtless there's a reynolds equivalent.


----------



## dandare (4 Apr 2012)

Mercian do a lovely fixed frame.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2012)

Maybe an On-One Pompino frame?


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2012)

if you've the readies for a bespoke option.... have a look at Demon Frameworks:









I think his standard frames are lugged headtube, fillet-brazed everywhere else but you might be able to persuade him to do a special...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Apr 2012)

il pompino from on-one, surly do one, then there are boutique ones which are beautiful like panasonic or yagasummatorother. it all depends on your budget. there's usually loads for sale on lfgss.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2012)

i think lee copper nr coventry does them


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2012)

what do we think of an evil bikes resident in lavender?


----------



## brockers (5 Apr 2012)

If I wanted something really different and had the dosh, I'd take a serious look at

http://www.donhoubicycles.com/gallery/

agree with pPetePpP and biggs in that Demon and LeeCooper can braze up some great looking sculpture too. I'm sure they won't fall apart when you ride them either.

failing that, anybody who builds frames really!

Here's a list to keep you bizzy Greg.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

1795914 said:


> Needs painting.


I'd be tempted to send it off to Argos to get it all british racing green.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

brockers said:


> If I wanted something really different and had the dosh, I'd take a serious look at
> 
> http://www.donhoubicycles.com/gallery/
> 
> ...


 
Nice one. Wasn't thinking of anything too boutique or spendy, given it will become my main commuting weapon in rural Sussex with only the cows and the 4x4 drivers to admire it, but that list certainly is food for thought.

Tempted to say what the heck and build the Pompetamine frame I've got up as a 135mm rear end fixed, as it is complete (but in bits) apart from a disc braked rear wheel as it doesn't look like Alfine 11's are going to plummet in price any time soon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

1796113 said:


> You buy it, i'll paint it for you.


Are you being serious? Because that is quite tempting. I actually like your painted speckled bike.


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2012)

I'd recommend Dave Yates for a bespoke frame.


----------



## Moodyman (5 Apr 2012)

If you fancy a trip up to beautiful Yorkshire, Ellis Briggs will sort you out.

http://customframebuilding.ellisbriggscycles.co.uk/fixed.php


----------



## clarion (18 May 2012)

Also in Yorkshire, the frames which have made me catch my breath are by Feather. True craftsmanship and artistry.


----------



## 3narf (25 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> there's usually loads for sale on lfgss.


 
What's lfgss? Excuse my ignorance...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2012)

sorry,

london fixed gear single speed forum.

http://www.lfgss.com


----------



## 3narf (25 May 2012)

Ta!

I never knew panasonic made bikes...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2012)

3narf said:


> Ta!
> 
> I never knew panasonic made bikes...


beautiful ones as well!


----------



## 3narf (25 May 2012)

Can you still get them? I can only seem to find info on old ones...

I'm not in the market for one (or anything else, at the moment) you understand. The reason I'm interested is I've just started working for them.


----------



## clarion (25 May 2012)

Have we mentioned Bob Jackson & Woodrup yet?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 May 2012)

3narf said:


> Can you still get them? I can only seem to find info on old ones...
> 
> I'm not in the market for one (or anything else, at the moment) you understand. The reason I'm interested is I've just started working for them.


They tend to come in smallish sizes as they're built in japan,Tracksupermarket has a new one in stock
tiny 50cm and it's not cheap!! They do custom orders as well which are even more expensive

http://www.tracksupermarket.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21&products_id=826


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

Neil Orrell 01616811517

he's doing me a crosser at the mo


----------



## Tim Hall (25 May 2012)

1795360 said:


> Have a look at Bob Jackson
> 
> 
> On reflection the Vigorelli might be plain guage


Vigorelli is 631, which is butted. They're lovely.


----------

